# "Blue Marlana" 6/21/13



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

First blue water trip of the year for us. We decided to take advantage of the calm seas, and make a quick overnight sword trip. Fortunately, we had a last minute stow-away and good luck charm....Wade Hatten. As always, it was a pleasure having him aboard.

The new engines ran great, as we enjoyed a beautiful evening cruise down to the spur. We decided we wanted to try a new spot to see if we could find a monster sword. There were a few tuna busting in the area, and the bottom machine looked promising. So, we set up our drift with high expectations. (somewhere in the east dumping grounds)

Around 2100, I noticed one of the rod tips lost its bend. (normally there's a slight bend from the heavy weights we use.) I reeled the line, and noticed absolutely no resistance. I told Marlana to "suit-up" while I reeled frantically. As I saw the disco lights nearing the boat, we came tight on what I thought was surely a nice sword. 

Marlana grabbed the rod, and immediately said, "this isn't a swordie." Having caught a few herself, I was inclined to believe her. Wade also agreed that we likely had a nice tuna on the line. Marlana made very quick work of the fish, and 22 minutes later we had a nice fish to the boat. I gaffed a VERY green fat YFT, and knew the fish was going to pull off the gaff. Wade scrambled to grab another, and made a perfect second shot, only to see the hook of the gaff break off in the tuna! Well, we dragged the fish in, and quickly iced him down after a couple pics. Weighed at outcast the next day.

Re-set the baits around 2200, and settled in for a cocktail or two. Feeling pretty good about a fat tuna aboard, Marlana and I discussed the next option...killing a fat sword. Typically, I don't like swording on a full moon, but everything seemed right, and we were optimistic.

Marlana and I were lounging around when I saw the deep rod twitch twice. As I said, "here we go again," the deep rod goes ballistic. As line is screaming off the reel, Wade comes flying out of the cabin. (I guess that sound is his alarm clock) Marlana ties into the fish, and we watch this fish easily peel 600 yards off the reel.

We knew this fish would be over 200#, and Marlana tried to get Wade or me to take it. Neither of us had any interest in breaking our old backs, so we urged her to give it a try. She was pretty whooped from her tuna, but she still gave it her best shot. Around 30 minutes into it, she asked me to take over. 

So, the old man belted in, and tried to move a very stubborn fish. Once I got its head turned we made some progress, and finally got her to the boat. Total fight time around an hour. Thankfully, Marlana did most of the work, as I can't remember the last fish I had to fight. Wade made a beautiful fly gaff shot, and got the fish close enough for me to stick the top shot in its head. Somehow, with all three of us pulling, we got the fish in the boat.

Wade did some kind of chinese magic, mixed with good old corn-fed muscle, and a very nice sword hit the deck. It's very hard to take pictures of big fish on our boat, as the chair takes up most of the room. We decided to try and hoist the fish on the fighting chair, so we wouldn't have to try and hold them. All three of us struggled for a half an hour to get that sword up there. this fish was HEAVY. Finally, we got it up there and snapped a few pics. 

Fish was headed, gutted, and packed with ice. Both fish boxes were full, and it was only 0100. We discussed taking another fish, but Marlana (always the conservationist) said we had enough. Plus, neither Wade nor I had any interest in fighting another fish.

It was VERY hard to watch schools of YFT behind the boat all night, but we enjoyed the beautiful seas, molested the sea creatures in the lights, and truly enjoyed one of the most spectacular moon-lit nights on the water I have ever witnessed. I feel extremely blessed and fortunate to be able to experience this!!!

We headed in early the next day, as the "shakedown" cruise shook-out some issues I need to address on the boat. I guess thats the price we pay to do what we love!

Thanks to DeSantis Marine for the new engines, to my wife for sharing my passion, and for good friends like Wade who bring so much more than boiled peanuts when he steps aboard.

Tight lines...Dave



Hope you enjoy the pics:


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

How COOL! What a trip! Outstanding!


----------



## fishboy (Oct 6, 2007)

Wow great trip, thanks for the report. "like Wade who bring so much more than boiled peanuts when he steps aboard." - We should all have friends that bring skill and luck aboard the boat. Nice going Marlana


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

Good job!! What a trip!


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Pretty work, y'all.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Excellent report


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

I loved reading that report and those are some awesome fish. Thanks for sharing that with us.


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

Another gigantic sword, and very nice class tuna I bet the ECBC guys would love to have. You guys are truly the sword king and queen with the last three broadbills possibly totaling 800-900 lbs. Give me the bill I'll make it white for ya..I have two soaking!


----------



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

Very nice y'all, congrats


----------



## Head Kned (Mar 21, 2011)

Well done, sounded like a great night


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Had a great time guys!! Don't know the last time I spent a night in as great conditions with perfect seas and great company!! You know it's a good time when you can gaff a fish and it wreck the gaff!!!


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Mercy !


----------



## off route II (Sep 28, 2007)

Damn, makes me have regrets about selling the Cabo. Great report, you're right Dave it was always great to have wade on board. BTW what engines did you end up going with?


----------



## Jsullivansnapper (Apr 19, 2012)

Big fish, reel big fish!!!


----------



## wide spread (May 22, 2011)

Great report! Man those are two nice fish there. Glad ya'll got them.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Sounds like a perfect night of fishing topped with two trophy fish!

What kind of engines did you put in?

Robert


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Great report!


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

A full fish box is a good reason to come home


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

great report! 

nice teamwork out there too and congratulations on 2 fine fish...


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks for report & pics.
++ on pretty work.
catch 'em up.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Way to go on 2 very nice fish, Good to see Blue Marlana putting up more awesome fish . Looking forward to seeing yall Thursday.Congrats .


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

awesome report!!!!! two nice fish!


----------



## TCAT (Oct 9, 2007)

You are sword lord...no doubt...


----------



## Docs Holiday (Mar 11, 2012)

How was the water color?


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Blue where we were....


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

Good Lord :thumbsup:

Congrats to all aboard on a stellar night of fishing ..:notworthy:


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Awesome! What did the tuna weigh?


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

112#


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

congrats on a very nice catch.


----------



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

Wow! Thanks for all the complements. Any time we come home safely with a few fish, we feel blessed. 

Driscoll, there's always the 44 HTX. I'll sign up as mate!

Robert, we put the same engines back in. C7's. Oh yeah, and I'll mate for y'all any time!

Craig, what do you soak the bill in? I also want to "cure" the tail, any suggestions? They are soaking in the bay as we speak. 

Thanks again, everyone! Hope to get out again soon. Marlana and I are trying to fish more this year.....it's our New Years resolution!


----------



## Frenchy (Oct 2, 2007)

Great report, thanks. Great catch as well, curious to find out how the super moon will affect the sword bite...?


----------



## daddytime (Oct 1, 2007)

Congrats Blue Marlana...lookng forward to your reports!!


----------



## k-p (Oct 7, 2009)

Thanks for the report and the pictures! Big plus on the conservation also--so good to hear. That Karma will come back to you one day. Did y'all have a sea anchor out or are you able to drift slow enough to keep the lines down?


----------



## chad403 (Apr 20, 2008)

What went wrong with the old engines.. A bunch of hours?


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

k-p said:


> Thanks for the report and the pictures! Big plus on the conservation also--so good to hear. That Karma will come back to you one day. Did y'all have a sea anchor out or are you able to drift slow enough to keep the lines down?




Just a plain drift. Super calm most of the night...


----------

